# ? About Aftermarket Radio Installation



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Wondering if anybody has hooked up and aftermarket radio in their 2000-2005 Deville using the Soundgate Starmod 1 interface? Its supposed to keep onstar while allowing you to ADD AFTERMARKET AMPS AND SPEAKERS (I'm not using any of the factory equipment). Or should I just relocate factory radio into the trunk? 

Here's what I have to install:
Alpine IVA C801 headunit
Black Box (to play video while driving)
Soundgate Door Chime module
SWI-X module to keep steering wheel controls
Metro Dash Install kit
5.25 JVC Door speakers (2 pairs)
3.5 Speaker for front dash
1" tweeters for pillars
Audiobahn 1300 amp (woofers)
Alpine 4 channel amp (doorspeakers)
2 Kicker L7s in ported box (12s)
Alpine 12 disc Changer

Anybody ever did an install on these Lacs?
I also have 2 Alpine M760 headrest monitors that I will be hooking up as well.

I was quoted like $650 to do this install. This sound right? Sounds a bit high to me  
Just wondering if that Starmod 1 v2 module will work? I know some people use the Metra GMOS-06 module but that only works when still using the factory amp and speakers right? I want to change everything lol!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh I have an external crossover (that Im not quite sure I need) and a 2.2 Farad cap


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

$650. sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

I talked them down to $350 plus I bought all the amp wires and such, not bad! lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i'd look over their procedures before just giving them the car, some places will "come up" with "extra" costs of install because they had to do this or supply that for something to work properly


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

They already hooked it up. Got car back last sat


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Audiobahn amp aint shit though  Need 2 of them suckers to do the job lol


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 23 2009, 05:39 PM~15448179
> *Audiobahn amp aint shit though  Need 2 of them suckers to do the job lol
> *


is it running at the right ohms and all? I got a 1300hct bench tested to 1550watts in my 2000 deville, pushes a 12" FI Q sub to 141db


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Thats the same one I got lol. I took it to a shop so I dont really know how they got it wired. I believe my L7s are dual 4ohm also. Just aint hittin my kickers hard though, sounds good on inside. I bet it would knock the hell out of just 1 but I got it hooked to 2


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 24 2009, 08:08 PM~15456381
> *Thats the same one I got lol. I took it to a shop so I dont really know how they got it wired. I believe my L7s are dual 4ohm also. Just aint hittin my kickers hard though, sounds good on inside. I bet it would knock the hell out of just 1 but I got it hooked to 2
> *


yea IF theyre wired at 2ohms each then into the one channel amp it should be at 1ohm and pushing alot of power. If they have em running at 8 ohms you aint gettin shit out of the amp but a couple hundred watts total.


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Also something audiobahn will not tell you is if the amp goes to 12.5 or below it will shut down off and on will occur had that happen in a boat i did with 4 12's and 1 15.


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Also if memory serves me rite you have to add an external speaker to keep the onstar so you can hear them and they can hear you I believe, cause the new chevy's are all like that a nightmare to obtain factory on star and door chime


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 23 2009, 06:39 PM~15448179
> *Audiobahn amp aint shit though  Need 2 of them suckers to do the job lol
> *


True, You needs some powa!


----------

